# Question about GSD mom and dad please!!!



## Rayemax (Aug 17, 2021)

I’ve attached pics of Mom, Dad, my baby boy, and his new adult fur growth.

So the lady I got my puppy from finally got back to me about some questions I had.
Long story short she said the mom and dad are working lines and are active.

I have a boy from them named Astro and I was wondering if these pictures of the mom and dad are a good standard for looks on German shepherds.
So far his temperament and learning abilities are absolutely amazing. 
He is a very calm puppy but can also get ramped up when needed. 
He makes lots of eye contact with me and sits by my side and watched people quietly. I love him so much.

From what I can see the hip placement looks generally good and not sloped like some I’ve seen.

The dads nose looks a bit odd to me. 
Also wondering about my boys coat when he’s an adult. Does anyone have an idea or picture references on what you might think his coat will look like when he’s older? Thanks so much guys I love this website it helps me with so many questions.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good looking pup!Looks like he will have a standard med length coat like the parents.The sire's nose is fine, it's just an awkward camera angle.There's really no way to tell about hips without x-rays when he's much older.Don't worry about them needlesslyIt helps to keep joints healthy by avoiding forced exercise on hard surfaces. Playing and walking on grass is better at the puppy's own pace.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dad looks like a WGSL.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Mom is sable, Dad is saddle back I think. Pup is, well, like all pups, cute.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

…if you love your baby boy and find him to be amazing, i’d go with that and not dig too much deeper as far as the parents. you have what you have and he’s adorable. he’s got a stock coat - length won’t vary too much from if you were to google black german shepherd. dad does have a bit of a bump on his snout…. maybe accentuated by the angle and lighting but nothing to worry about.

enjoy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mom is sable and probably working lines....dad is black and tan saddle - looks like West German showlines, but could be a working x show cross as your pup looks pure black, which means dad carries a black recessive.....hard to say wihtout seeing pedigrees. Pups coat looks fine, don't worry about the wavy hair - it is quite common.

Conformation has nothing to do with hip dysplasia. Just because a dog "looks" good does not indicate the actual structure of the hip joint....many of the very extreme American Show Line dogs have Good or Excellent OFA hip ratings, and many dogs who look gorgeous with "straight backs" have failed their hip ratings.....structure adn appearance are different.

Puppies and young dogs should not be given forced exercise until growth plates close....no long runs or hikes....also do NOT let anyone talk you into an early neuter! They need the hormones to grow properly.....it has been found that early neuters are damaging - so many dogs with ACL tears were altered young....think about a teen aged boy vs a mature man.....neutering the dog stops his development at the teen aged boy stage!

He is a cutie! People here will be glad to answer questions, and there is alot of information already here if you search.

Lee


----------



## Rayemax (Aug 17, 2021)

Fodder said:


> …if you love your baby boy and find him to be amazing, i’d go with that and not dig too much deeper as far as the parents. you have what you have and he’s adorable. he’s got a stock coat - length won’t vary too much from if you were to google black german shepherd. dad does have a bit of a bump on his snout…. maybe accentuated by the angle and lighting but nothing to worry about.
> 
> enjoy!


I do love him, I’m just curious like everyone else here about where their babies come from. Also helps with finding a good trainer to know what lines he is.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree that the dam looks working line, and sire looks like West German Show Line. The working lines can be the typical black and tan saddleback, but his structure also looks WGSL. Nice looking dog and puppy. I am a little surprised that you got a black from this. I mean you have to have the black recessive on both sides. Black is recessive to all others. So sire and dam have both passed their black recessive to the puppy. They say if you want to improve the black in your dogs, to breed to a sable. It's just interesting, because dogs bred to a black often are black and tan but are a lot darker, their black areas seem a lot further, like the pups out of a long coat and a regular stock coat, may be regular stock coat and hairier regular stock coat, I expect those ones have the coat factor and if bred to a long coat may produce some coats. The sire here just doesn't seem to have as much black that I would think it would have the black to pass on. But I am probably just not thinking genetically correct. Also blacks are not common in WGSL. So I expect that while your pup looks like a WGSL, he may have WGSL mixed in with WL, would be interesting to see his pedigree.


----------

